# AMT Ghostbusters Ecto-1A Complete



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

This one has been sharing the bench for the last couple of months while I waited for the Paragrafix photo-etch set and kept working on all the details. So today I finally managed to basically finish it up. I also am including an interior shot before the final assembly. I don't know if the effort I put into the interior was worth it since you can hardly see it after assembly. Here's some pics:


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

"Sorry. This person moved or deleted this image"
on all four of the images you just posted...


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Richard Baker said:


> "Sorry. This person moved or deleted this image"
> on all four of the images you just posted...


That happened the last time I posted my Klingon. It seems to be something when you first post pictures at Photobucket and copy the initial link. Anyway, it is fixed now.


----------



## scottnkat (May 11, 2006)

Hey, Bob, that looks great! This is one that I've wanted to do but haven't. Really nice job


----------



## 1966TVBATMOBILE (Mar 21, 2013)

Really good work.:thumbsup:


----------



## dge467 (Jul 6, 2012)

Nice job!


----------



## Richard Baker (Aug 8, 2006)

Nice build! I need to get one of these- my first kit had to be used as donor parts for a rush custom with a client and I never got to see one built...


----------



## Sea-Donkey (Dec 21, 2012)

Wow. Nice job. Makes you wonder what all that stuff on the roof is supposed to be.


----------

